
Show HN: Table2Site – Create No-Code Websites from an Airtable Base - poehah
https://table2site.com/
======
poehah
Hi HN!

Table2Site allows you to create no-code websites and uses Airtable as a CMS.
You just have to add settings and content to your Airtable base and Table2site
takes care of the rest.

It's perfect for "Curated list for X" websites like NomadList or small landing
pages.

Examples sites: * [https://table2site.com/site/demo-
site-1](https://table2site.com/site/demo-site-1) *
[https://table2site.com/site/demo-site-2](https://table2site.com/site/demo-
site-2) * [https://table2site.com/site/demo-
site-3](https://table2site.com/site/demo-site-3) *
[https://table2site.com/site/built-on-
airtable](https://table2site.com/site/built-on-airtable)

The product was built after I saw @andreyazimov Sheet2Site. Thanks so much for
the inspiration!

I used some of @levelsio projects to base my examples on.

Let me know what you think!

------
natch
This is cool! Nice approach letting users build up sites from components, akin
to Lego bricks, driven by a table. Was not familiar with Airtable but I'll
look into it now.

~~~
poehah
Thanks! If you have any questions or feedback, let me know :-)

